# Bad news for Kylie...*cry*



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Well this is it. This time Kylie has something I cannot fix.
Kylie is in kidney failure.
Here is what happened...I brought her into work today so I could bathe her. We were slow so I decided to test her urine to see if she had a bladder infection. She has always pee'ed in the house, in her cage, basically anywhere and she does it often. She had a bladder infection in the past so I figured maybe she just hasnt gotten rid of it. 
The urine was normal so the doc decided to peak at her kidneys with the ultrasound. What they could see was that her kidneys did not look normal. 
I took some blood and ran a BUN/CREAT test that tests kidney levels. They came back high...meaning kidney failure. 
That alone with what the kidneys looked like on ultrasound is very bad. Basically her kidneys never formed right and never functioned right and now she is going into the beginnings of kidney failure. 
The doc wants to do a better ultrasound next week, but what she said was "sometimes they are lucky and you can get a year or two out of them"
I havent stopped crying. I am basically looking at any time she can go into full blown kidney failure and I will have to put her to sleep. God I dont know what to do. Everything up to this point I have been able to fix and now this happens and I cannot fix it. I cannot help her.
Guys I really dont know what to do. I cant lose her...not like this...not this early. 
God I cannot even think anymore. Now I am being paranoid. She is lying in my arms just sleeping...usually she doesnt do this. Normally she wants to play with Tequila and Ginger but she is growling at them and just wants to sleep.
I dont want her to die guys. She is only 2yrs old. 
Okay well I am going to stop ranting now. Think I am going to take my girls for a very long walk in the park (work sent me home early....they know what the levels mean and figured I would want to go home and let things sink in)
Thanks for letting me vent. 
-Jessica


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh no.  I am so sorry. ((hug))


----------



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm so sorry, it's so hard to learn that about one of your babies. ((hugs))


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

omgosh! thats terrible news...poor kylie  i truly know how you feel & if you need to talk we are ALL here for you (((hugs))). you will be in my thoughts


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear about poor Kylie. I know it must be unbearable news for you and Kylie has been thru so much


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm so so sorry  ((hugs))


----------



## LondonChihuahua (Jul 3, 2004)

Im so sorry to hear that. You and Kylie are in my thoughts


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

So sorry Jessica! We're thinking of you.


----------



## tofu (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear what happen to kylie. i'll keep her and you in my prayer. don't think too much, stay positive.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Oh I'm so sorry- that precious girl has been through so much, she doesn't deserve this on top of it.
I've always loved Kylie because she's a chi/pom like my Carl  and her cute is SO pretty. She seems like a sweet little girl.
Even though she isn't with you as long as you'd like, you two are blessed to have each other. Kylie couldn't have asked for a better owner.


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

omg i am soooo sorry. i will be praying for sweet little kylie.xxxxx


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Oh no, im so sorry 
You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I am so sorry. I've lost my beloved pets in the past and it's horribly painful. My heart goes out to you. (((((((Huge Hugs)))))


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

We are all going to be praying for you. I'm so sorry. I feel like crying everytime I read about one of our sweet chis in trouble or hurting. It's true, you have to think positive and KNOW that you are the best owner she could have. She has had a wonderful life with you, and might have many more years. No one every knows for sure with pets. Miracles happen, but even if they don't, the miracle is that she was able to be with a loving owner for her life. So many dogs never get that miracle.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I am so so sorry, Jess. I can't believe it. I hope that she pulls through, and that you can spend as much time with her as it allows. I will keep all of you in my thoughts


----------



## SophSoph'sMama (Jun 17, 2006)

I am so sorry 
I am new so I don't know Kylie's story, but I can tell you are heartbroken. I've been there with a sick Boston. I know you are going thru hell  Again , I am sorry.


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Just readingg your post took my breath away. I cannot imagine the pain and anguish you must be going through right now, jus thinking about it made me cry, poor lil angel has been through so much. Please remember we are here for you and vent all you want. These little guys are like our own children and anytime something happens we all share the pain along with you. Hug her lots and she'll be in my prayers.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Oh no, that's terrible  I'm so sorry *hugs*


----------



## Sidech (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm so sorry your little Kylie is sick. I can sympathize with you - I thought I was going to lose Tamara a while back and it makes you go through hell. Let's be positive and hope for the best. Our thought will be with you. Hugs to Kylie.


----------



## dlambertz (Nov 13, 2005)

i am so very sorry... kidney failure is a terrible thing. i have never experienced with a dog but my oldest granddaughter sami lost first one kidney than part of her other one before losing the rest of her last one at the age of two. after 11 wks of dialysis she received my son's kidney (her daddy) and she had the best year of her life. she was killed with her mommy when a young lady hit them head on on the one year anniversary of the kidney transplant. 

i know that it is not the same but i wanted you to know that sometimes our angels are not with us as long as we would like. i know you don't want kylie to suffer and i know you love her. just lover her well you have her and make some great memories....lots of hugs


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I am so soory.I will be praying for you and her.


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

they really can live a while, i lost one of my cats to kidney failure, but we caught it during the last stages, the vet said she could have had it for years, she had stopped eating & lost weight, which was why we took her in.

I'm SO sorry!! i know it's hard to see a positive, but there always is!


----------



## swtkq (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm sorry


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

OMG this is absolutely terrible. I don't know what to say.  I feel so bad for you. Is there absolutely nothing they can do?


----------



## jlcase (Feb 8, 2005)

FBRaRrN said:


> I am so soory.I will be praying for you and her.


Me too. 

Kylie such a beautiful girl, this is really sad news.


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear the news about Kylie. I wish there was something that could be done to help her.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Awwww so sorry to hear this  
You will both be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I'm so sorry about Kylie  I can't imagine going through anything like that. You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Pit Crew (Jun 18, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear this! Sending lots of hugs & prayers to you and Kylie!


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

Im so very sorry to hear this. lots of hugs for you & your baby.


----------



## sevdev (May 1, 2006)

Like everyone else, my thoughts and prayers are with you. I know exactly what you are going through. I know the emptiness and anger you feel. Just take eacxh day as a gift and love her everyday. Sometimes our babies are taken too soon from us. Just know that you have been a fabulous owner and she loves you so very much. (((((hugs))))))


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Hiya,

I am lost for words...I hope that she will surprise you and somehow get better. My thoughts are with you xxxxxxx


----------



## latenight423 (Aug 2, 2004)

These little furbabies grab huge pieces of our hearts, don't they? Bless you for all the love Kylie has had (and will continue to have!)


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm so sorry Jess.


----------



## Bo (Nov 17, 2005)

I am so sorry that this is happening to you


----------



## PrincessMarissa (May 18, 2006)

I am sorry to hear this about Kylie. You must feel so scared and sad for her right now. My thoughts and best wishes to you. If you ever need an ear...I am here. ((Hugs))


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Hang in there, honey. Wait until you see the next ultrasound....things could turn out a little better. 

In either case, you are both in my prayers. I'm a firm believer that everything happens for a reason. I've lost a baby, three grandparents and a best friend in the last year. It's hard to lose anyone you love....and since pets are immedeate family, it's especially hard. Chin up! Kylie will be ok one way or another.


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

So sorry to hear about Kylie..... You are both in my thoughts... 

Nine


----------



## MSBOOTS (May 4, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about your Kylie.
I won't say I know how you feel because every one handles things in a different way.
I will say that Kylie is lucky to have someone who loves her so much and is there for her. 
I will put you both in my prayers.


----------



## kenya (Dec 19, 2005)

THis are terrible news. Im truly sorry to hear your little Kylie is sick.
You will me in my prayers.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Thank you all for your kind words.
I have a feeling there wont be much I can do for her. Every test I do just seems to confirm the worst. 
I dont know how I am going to handle this. Just when I think I am together I break down crying. I am scared...scared to lose her; scared because I dont know what is going to happen; and scared that soon I am going to have to make a very hard decision. 
I was okay yesterday, but today has been bad. I think I have broke down 5 or 6 times today. The more I read about this, the more I learn, the worse things seem. I have tried so hard to save her, I fixed her broken leg, her dislocated hip, her asthma, but now I cannot fix her and it kills me inside. She is so full of life, such a happy girl...I dont want her life cut so short. 
See now I am crying again. I dont think I am strong enough to go thought this. I love her so much. I dont care what people say...dogs are family. I didnt realize just how attached I was to my girls until now. 
Well tomorrow I go in for a second opinion. I am so scared. I want soooo much for this doc to tell me there is hope but so far 3 different docs told me there isnt anything I can do.
I will update you all tomorrow.
Thanks for the kind words. Sorry I didnt respond sooner. 
-Jessica


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

I feel so bad for you. I went through kind of the same thing. I took my number one baby in because she wasn't feeling up to snuff, the vet called me at work and said she had kidney problems and I had to choose what to do so I let her go to heaven. That was so hard but I didn't want her to be in any more pain.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Well I got a second opinion and this other vet didnt think the original diagnosis made sense so she took more blood and did a full panel and sent it out to the labs.
It came back this morning and everything was NORMAL!!! I dont know what caused the spike in her kidney values before but they are not there now. Only reason we can think of is that the first blood sample was bad or the mashine wasnt calabrated right. Either way the labs are are sure thing and everythign was normal.
She does have a lot of crystals in her urine which might suggest a bladder stone or infection. I can deal with that much better then kidney failure.
Thanks again for the kind words. I am so happy this morning!!!!


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

I am SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!
That's two miracles on the this board in the last several days...such good news!

happy, happy, happy!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Woohoo that's wonderful news :thumbleft:


----------



## MSBOOTS (May 4, 2006)

So glad to hear your news but I have to say...
I still believe stongly in the power of prayer!


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

aww im so happy for you.


----------



## dahlia (Aug 16, 2005)

that's great news!


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

oh my goodness!!!!
congratulations!!!!!
i'm so happy it seems all is normal!!!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

WOW! thats GREAT!!!


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm so glad to hear about the good news an things r looking better!


----------



## sevdev (May 1, 2006)

GREAT NEWS!!!! I am so happy for you!!! (((hugs))))


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks all!!
Yeah we figured out our machine at work was calibrated wrong. We ran another test and it came back normal!!!
I think the opinion is that Kylie just likes to drink a lot of water. I will wait till the first of the month and send out a urine to the labs and have them do a full urine test. That way I am sure its done right.
Thanks again all. And yes I too believe in the power of prayer!!!


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

OMG what a relief!
I'm soooo happy for you and Kylie!
Is there anything you can do about the crystals?


----------

